# Nesting Box Ventilation?



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

I had an idea and just thought i would run it by the more experienced chicken folks before i did it. My nesting box is protected from the elements by the roof on the chicken run (see photos). So i had this idea to cut a 6"x32" hole in the top/lid and cover with hardware cloth. I was thinking this would serve two purposes - one: increased ventilation, and two: i could do egg checks with out have to lift open the lid. What do you think about this idea? Just as i was about to jigsaw the hole i had second thoughts and thought i should ask first. Maybe chickens need the privacy of a dark and shaded area for best egg laying - i don't know.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

well 1st we are on the chicken forum...... not BYC
so i guess we are chicken formers

no worries either way

my hens lay in a couple of old milk crates that are screwed to the coop wall

some hens like a darker spot to lay

some don't care

i would not put a nest box rite out in the sun

but a back corner will work



good luck
piglett


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I just want to say first, that you should come build me a replica of your coop, only about 5x that size. Please. 

Secondly, chickens usually do like a dark quiet spot to lay, but they will lay in what's available. So it really doesn't matter. The ventilation through the entrance is more than fine for them. If you want the peep hole for your own purposes, it's entirely up to you!


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

piglett said:


> well 1st we are on the chicken forum...... not BYC
> so i guess we are chicken formers
> 
> no worries either way
> ...


Woops sorry about that - i copy and pasted and forgot to proof it.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks - glad i posted before i cut the hole in the box lid. They do have plenty of ventilation and have access to the outside 24/7.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

RouttyChicks said:


> Woops sorry about that - i copy and pasted and forgot to proof it.


it's all good


----------

